# Hi from PA



## hlforumhl (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi everyone! I'm (obviously) new to this forum. I began breeding mice about two years ago, and I have competed some of my mice in shows. I am still learning, so don't be too harsh on me! Right now I am mainly working on type without paying too much attention to color because trying to focus on everything is overwhelming. I also work with spiny mice, and I'm always looking to trade for new bloodlines. 
Any advice for a beginner breeder?

Thanks!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

by PA do you mean Pennsylvania?....is this someone I might know from the ECMA?... I am a breeder in Allentown, PA


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## 4mb3r (Oct 5, 2011)

Welcome, I am new here too! And have spiny mice as well


----------



## hlforumhl (Oct 2, 2011)

Stina said:


> by PA do you mean Pennsylvania?....is this someone I might know from the ECMA?... I am a breeder in Allentown, PA


Yes, Pennsylvania
Possibly...I'm new to EMCA...I have shown my mice there once before, but I'm horrible with names (sorry).


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

What's your name? Was it at the show last December? I was there and stewarding.

Are you going to come to the show next weekend??? We are having it at the farmer's market in Leesport, PA


----------



## hlforumhl (Oct 2, 2011)

Stina said:


> What's your name? Was it at the show last December? I was there and stewarding.
> 
> Are you going to come to the show next weekend??? We are having it at the farmer's market in Leesport, PA


I'm Hayley. I have a reptile expo to attend during the majority of the day next weekend, so I won't be showing any mice, but I'm hoping to stop by during the pet classes to see what's going on and to say hi to everyone (and possibly get a few mice if anyone has any for sale) I was not at the last show in December, but the one before that (I think).

Do you happen to know anywhere I can get a few male spinies in the area? I am willing to drive a few hours to get them, but I simply can't find any!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm not sure about spinies off hand. I was considering hitting the reptile show before heading down to the mouse show myself....I'd only be able to hit it at the very begining for a little while....but I don't know if I can work it or not....it'll depend on the weather and stuff.... I've been to quite a few of the hamburg shows over the past 3 years...lol


----------



## hlforumhl (Oct 2, 2011)

they're great shows


----------

